# Tents....



## MT Road (Sep 26, 2004)

Hello all..

Wanted to get some suggestions for tensts to use for multi day trips ( 2- 5 days) Ihave done some with an older Eureka tent and it is a little big / heavy.. Started looking for bike tents and found out about an MSR Velo but I can not find one for sale anywhere and MSR does not make it anymore. So any suggestions?

Thanks in advance..

C


----------



## PomPilot (May 17, 2006)

When I went on a tour last summer, I used a Marmot Limelight 2, that I bought from REI. It packed down well, and was fairly light weight. It even came with a matching footprint, so that wasn't an extra purchase. I waited until the spring sale, and used my members dividend from the previous year. I think my out of pocket cost was something like $60.00.


----------



## ccaz (Feb 14, 2009)

I have an REI brand Quarterdome 3 which rocks as a canoe/BWCA tent. Look at the updated REI T2 or T3s. Very lightweight and pack down well... it'll fit in my panniers if I ever do a bike trip. My three man (really two) is sub 5 pounds. A number of BWCA canoe trips (with wicked weather) and still going strong.

These go on sale at REI all the time... I got mine with a 20% off coupon + sale price.

Second idea? http://warbonnetoutdoors.com/hammocks.php You'll need tree's where you plan on camping but will pack down even more.


----------



## kykr13 (Apr 12, 2008)

How many people will be sleeping in this tent? Anyone over 6' tall? Was the MSR anything like this? 

Any more questions?


----------



## wooglin (Feb 22, 2002)

http://www.tarptent.com/index.html


----------



## Maximus_XXIV (Nov 10, 2008)

Check out hammocks for comfort and low weight.


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

There are several good bike tents. You don't need a real expensive tent like the MSR's, cheaper ones work just as well. Alps makes a great one person tent called the Mountaineering Mystique 1AL and it only cost about $130 and weighs only 3 lbs 11 oz's. I carry a cheap barbecue cover to cover the bike to protect it from rain and it packs very small.


----------



## dustyrider (Aug 10, 2007)

You really have to consider a few things first.

How do you want to use the tent? Do you want to just fall in and sleep like a bivy or some of the single person tents out there. Or do you want to change in the middle of a busy campground while sitting up?

How many people/pets/gear and their size? 

How many seasons do you intend to use the tent? With this in mind should the tent be able to withstand all types of weather? or just a passing mist or maybe no mist. 

Will there be bugs or not? Maybe you don't need bug-screen mesh and tarp tents can work, or just the fly and ground cloth like many major tent manufacturers offer as an option.

What type of ground/terrain will you be using the tent on? This is can be most important part if you think about it; there is no way to use a hammock in a desert or to stake out a tent on solid rock. You can stack rocks or tie off to trees instead of using stakes but, to many that may seem like a lot of work at the end of the day.

One thing leads to the other and in no particular order. This sorta sums up my approach to making the informed decision to purchase a Fly Creek 2 from Big Agnes this Christmas.


----------



## TheEndRB (Jun 10, 2010)

Maximus_XXIV said:


> Check out hammocks for comfort and low weight.


+100

I use an ENO (eagle nest outfitters) hammock and I love it. It is so many times more comfortable than a tent and weighs less too. Only issue is if it's gonna be chilly. A regular, foam, ground pad will work just fine under your sleeping bag but, if it gets near freezing you'll definitly need an underquilt.

http://www.tothewoods.net/HammockCamping.html


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

TheEndRB said:


> +100
> 
> I use an ENO (eagle nest outfitters) hammock and I love it. It is so many times more comfortable than a tent and weighs less too. Only issue is if it's gonna be chilly. A regular, foam, ground pad will work just fine under your sleeping bag but, if it gets near freezing you'll definitly need an underquilt.
> 
> http://www.tothewoods.net/HammockCamping.html


My back doesn't like those things for a long 6 hour sleep; and what happens if there's no trees around suitable to hold the weight? ENO does make one with a bug screen, is that the one you use?


----------



## MT Road (Sep 26, 2004)

@ KYKR13 - yes that is exactly what the VELO used to look like.. nice find.. I will check that out..

As for a hammock tried it woke up with a sore back (tried it 3 times same result every time)

As for the tent, it is for one person but I want to be able to be pretty comfy / roomy in case of rain. I also need something flexible for varied terrain 

Thanks for all of the suggestions I will look at the REI, Big Agnes, and Mountain Hardware

C


----------



## RedRex (Oct 24, 2004)

Please forgive me if this sounds egotistical but it is what it is....

I do a lot of long-distance, solo backpacking. Most of this gear has a home on my touring bike.

I'm in my 40's, so I want a tent I can at least sit up in and stretch, and be just a 'tad' comfortable.

I....love....this....tent. Last year I hiked from Tahoe to Yosemite by myself, it is REALLY nice to be able to sit up, do your thing, rather than the "old" days of bivy sacks of "lie down only".

I strongly recommend this tent as a one-person, lightweight, comfortable, strong, and durable tent....

http://www.rei.com/product/761893


----------



## RedRex (Oct 24, 2004)

...oh and my wife and I use it as a two person; snug but manageable. All gear would be outside in the dual vestibules with two people. I'm used to this as I usually leave everything but clothing outside anyway.....


----------



## dysfunction (Apr 2, 2010)

RedRex said:


> I....love....this....tent. Last year I hiked from Tahoe to Yosemite by myself, it is REALLY nice to be able to sit up, do your thing, rather than the "old" days of bivy sacks of "lie down only".


This is why I tarp, and (sometimes) bivy.. still lighter than most tents (only really applicable when carrying it). Of course, you have to be a lot pickier about your site selection and setup, there's always a trade-off. 

I do also have a Big Agnes seedhouse1, it's a nice 'light' solo traditional tent.


----------



## RedRex (Oct 24, 2004)

(((((((shudder))))))) tarp.

Too many bad experiences across the country. I could tell stories of snow caves in the Smokies and rain in Yellowstone, with a tarp.

I'll carry another 1.5lbs for a ((((((((ahhhhh))))))) shelter.


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Aug 12, 2008)

you can dig around here: http://www.asanacycles.com/Asana_Cycles/BikePacking.html

some kifaru products

I've been using Kifaru for over 8 years now...


----------



## Scott B (Dec 1, 2004)

I have used both the MSR Hubba Hubba (2 person) and the MSR Hubba (1 person) and really liked them. Not cheap, but I have over 100 nights in the Hubba Hubba and it is great. Fairly light, compact and pretty darn weather worthy. I like that the body is full mesh, keeps things ventilated.


----------



## undies (Oct 13, 2005)

RedRex said:


> I strongly recommend this tent as a one-person, lightweight, comfortable, strong, and durable tent....
> 
> http://www.rei.com/product/761893


Good info. How is it for someone who is 6' 3" ?


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

I like the Motel 6 tent for value although the Super 8 tent is usually close.

For a little more room and features the Holiday Inn Express tent or the Best Western tents are the way to go.

Days Inn makes some nice sleeping tents and we have recently tried the Microtel tents with satisfactory results.

HTH


----------



## Kurious Oranj (Oct 11, 2009)

I have used Big Agnes Seed House SL1 which is great if you are traveling alone and you don't mind a small tent. I can fit all 4 panniers, shoes and more under the rainfly so none of that needs to be inside.


----------



## Kurious Oranj (Oct 11, 2009)

MB1 said:


> I like the Motel 6 tent for value although the Super 8 tent is usually close.
> 
> For a little more room and features the Holiday Inn Express tent or the Best Western tents are the way to go.
> 
> ...


These are all pretty solid tents...


----------



## undies (Oct 13, 2005)

Kurious Oranj said:


> These are all pretty solid tents...


And the weight absolutely disappears when you break camp and hit the road. 

I think the value is questionable, however. You can spend $300 and only get 4-5 uses out of it.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

undies said:


> ...I think the value is questionable, however. You can spend $300 and only get 4-5 uses out of it.


Ya but you gotta consider that most of them come with a pretty fair breakfast included.....


----------



## Kurious Oranj (Oct 11, 2009)

MB1 said:


> Ya but you gotta consider that most of them come with a pretty fair breakfast included.....


And some even include free bedbugs...


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Aug 12, 2008)




----------



## asciibaron (Aug 11, 2006)

nothing keeps bears and mountain lions out like a tent 

i use either a bivy/tarp combo or when i'm expecting big rain, a Big Agnes Sarvis eVent SL1 (no longer made). the Sarvis is on the way back for a warranty issue so that means they will replace it with something else. i'll probably sell it and get a Marmot EOS 1P.


----------



## MT Road (Sep 26, 2004)

Thanks all for the responses I will do some more research on these...


----------



## kykr13 (Apr 12, 2008)

I just bought a single, after flying solo on kayak trips in a two person for years. It's a nice luxury but not one I really need. Bought an REI Chrysalis that was really cheap with a 30% off, so worth a try. It's small, all right. It'll be great when packing the boat and if I do a self-supported bike trip (on the list). Not so great on a rainy day... 

I'm 6' tall and I'd guess this one fits someone best that's about 5'11" and under.  All the solo tents seem to be_ a lot_ smaller than two person tents.


----------



## dysfunction (Apr 2, 2010)

kykr13 said:


> All the solo tents seem to be_ a lot_ smaller than two person tents.


This I agree with, being over 6'. For some reason they seem to think solo backpackers are all 5'9" or shorter (well, I know why. Extra height means extra cloth, and extra weight). This is why I ended up with the seedhouse sl, it's a tad longer and I fit in it 'ok'. I still can't sit up in it comfortably, but I suppose that's acceptable.


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Aug 12, 2008)

shelters are offered in a huge range.

one caveat that I'd like to point out is mainstream marketing
there is no reason to be focused in that set.
there are a lot of other options.

and to be honest... a majority of "big name" mfg's produce products that have to effectively span a wide range of application 

meaning, not all the features of a given shelter is a necessity 

as to lightweight solo shelters...
there are a ton! probably the biggest consideration is if you need a bug net and/or tub floor 
I'd honestly ask myself, if "shelter" is more effective/necessary vs clothing.

take for example a Kifaru ParaTarp 
http://www.kifaru.net/bivy.html
its 11oz 
https://kifaru.net/paratarp2009.html


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

undies said:


> And the weight absolutely disappears when you break camp and hit the road.
> 
> I think the value is questionable, however. You can spend $300 and only get 4-5 uses out of it.


That's why I bought a $130 dollar tent because even with an expensive tent your not going to get more then a half a dozen uses out of it, maybe if you bought the top of line tent for $450 it might last a dozen times...and that's a big maybe. So really your much further ahead financially with buying two $125 dollar tents then one $300 or $400 tent. The one I got was the Alps Mountaineering Mystique 1AL and it works great.


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Aug 12, 2008)

I've had my ParaTarp since 6/08, and its seen a lot of use.
I've had my 8 man tipi for at least 7 years... mega use.

it really depends on what you buy.


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

SelfPropelledDevo said:


> I've had my ParaTarp since 6/08, and its seen a lot of use.
> I've had my 8 man tipi for at least 7 years... mega use.
> 
> it really depends on what you buy.


That is true. I had my Alps for a year and used it about a dozen times and so far no problems. But, I bought a cheaper tent because I was reading a touring site and they recommended a cheaper tent since they don't really last long anyways. I don't know about 5 or 6 times as the one poster said I just used his suggestion as an example of cost vs longevity. But after a dozen uses the Alps still looks good and works fine.


----------



## dysfunction (Apr 2, 2010)

froze said:


> That's why I bought a $130 dollar tent because even with an expensive tent your not going to get more then a half a dozen uses out of it, maybe if you bought the top of line tent for $450 it might last a dozen times...and that's a big maybe. So really your much further ahead financially with buying two $125 dollar tents then one $300 or $400 tent. The one I got was the Alps Mountaineering Mystique 1AL and it works great.


A decent tent (not even a really good tent) that's cared for should last for well more than a dozen uses. I have a 20 year old tent, that's cared for when used, and stored properly, that still works for family car camping trips (at almost 3 kilo's it's way too heavy for backpacking these days  ) Come to think of it, every tent and tarp I own has seen more than 12 uses.


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

dysfunction said:


> A decent tent (not even a really good tent) that's cared for should last for well more than a dozen uses. I have a 20 year old tent, that's cared for when used, and stored properly, that still works for family car camping trips (at almost 3 kilo's it's way too heavy for backpacking these days  ) Come to think of it, every tent and tarp I own has seen more than 12 uses.


Again I mis-wrote, I was using the posters example to make a point. 

I have yet to have a tent last 20 years, and when you speak of years how many times a year to do you camp? When I pack pack the tent I take lasts about 5 to 7 years, and it didn't seem if it was a $350 dollar tent or a $130 dollar tent, so I just get the cheaper $130 tent now. I'm not exactly easy on my tents, but I'm not rough either. But when you fold and unfold, lay tents on various ground surfaces, sun, wind etc it all takes a toll on tents. Even when we use use a large tent for family outings before we got a motorhome, those only lasted about 5 years, actually the last family tent we bought was a cheap Target tent that had built in legs/poles sleeped 6 people lasted longer then the previous tent that cost 3 times more! I remember as a kid my parents had a large family tent made of heavy canvas that lasted 20 years, I guess those days are gone.

As a family when we tented we would camp about 8 times a year, I would backback tent about 12 times a year, some years less some more.


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Aug 12, 2008)

the big deal about things like tents
is the abrasive action of stuffing a dirty tent into its stuff sack.

I always have to laff to myself when I use my ParaTarp all of 11oz and in the morning its soaking wet with dew. You have to take a moment to shake the wet off. Cramming a wet, dirty tarp into a compression bag is not only heavy, but its really hard on equipment.

sounds stupid, but its true.

if you carry a micro fiber cloth to wipe it down before you take it down... that alone goes a long way.
basically you end up cleaning your shelter every morning before you pack it away


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Aug 12, 2008)

another good point is to take the time do maintenance and properly stow your equipment away.

after every tour, I lay things out, clean everything, inventory, fix things if broken, etc...
then pack it away. Typically I use RubberMaid Action Packers to store things.

tents like to be washed, then air dried, and stuffed into a bag... loose. just like storing a sleeping bag.

you want to avoid folding things like tarps and tents, because over time, those specific folds will wear on the edges of the creases. folding is bad. random pattern of a loose stuff is good. better yet... hang. but that takes up a ton of space.


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

SelfPropelledDevo said:


> you want to avoid folding things like tarps and tents, because over time, those specific folds will wear on the edges of the creases. folding is bad. random pattern of a loose stuff is good. better yet... hang. but that takes up a ton of space.


So then why does the factory fold the tents (and tarps, though I fold then roll) into the sack if folding is bad? If your thinking of creases, just by stuffing the tent into the sack will create numerous creases and one very wrinkled looking tent when you go to use it. 

Cleaning the tent before putting it back into it's sack at the campsite is a great idea, I often do that, but admit sometimes I don't. And hosing a tent off and air drying after camping is another must do.


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Aug 12, 2008)

froze said:


> So then why does the factory fold the tents (and tarps, though I fold then roll) into the sack if folding is bad? If your thinking of creases, just by stuffing the tent into the sack will create numerous creases and one very wrinkled looking tent when you go to use it.
> 
> Cleaning the tent before putting it back into it's sack at the campsite is a great idea, I often do that, but admit sometimes I don't. And hosing a tent off and air drying after camping is another must do.


I have no idea why they come folded.


----------



## dysfunction (Apr 2, 2010)

I'm also not sure why they come folded. The old tent that I have has seen about 60-70 trips in it's lifetime (there have been a few repairs to it as well, including a return to the manufacturer to have some significant repair performed), and yes it's much heavier fabric than most these days (it's also a 4 season tent). I'm also careful about stowage/cleaning and storing. Depending on the year I'll spend ~20-30 nights or more sleeping under some sort of portable shelter.

Oh and they look wrinkled, till they're fully tensioned.


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

dysfunction said:


> Oh and they look wrinkled, till they're fully tensioned.


So you stuff yours too I assume and not fold them?


----------



## dysfunction (Apr 2, 2010)

froze said:


> So you stuff yours too I assume and not fold them?


Yep, I never fold a tent or tarp.. or for that matter a sleeping bag (don't even use a stuff sack for those actually, they pack up better just stuffed into the pack)


----------



## biker (Apr 2, 2004)

dysfunction said:


> A decent tent (not even a really good tent) that's cared for should last for well more than a dozen uses. I have a 20 year old tent, that's cared for when used, and stored properly, that still works for family car camping trips (at almost 3 kilo's it's way too heavy for backpacking these days  ) Come to think of it, every tent and tarp I own has seen more than 12 uses.


I agree with dysfunction. My tent is around 15yrs and around 70-80 setup/take down cycles.
I did have to rebuild one of poles and fly is starting to get a little marginal in heavy down pours.
I use a parabolic tarp over tent now to add to rain resistance.


----------



## morryjg (Jan 6, 2008)

Just read this thread last night......And www.steepandcheap.com just posted the MH Ghisallo 1 for $190. 1/27 1:40 MST.


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

I've always stuffed a sleeping bag, just not the tent.


----------



## beaker (Feb 2, 2005)

froze said:


> So then why does the factory fold the tents (and tarps, though I fold then roll) into the sack if folding is bad? If your thinking of creases, just by stuffing the tent into the sack will create numerous creases and one very wrinkled looking tent when you go to use it.
> 
> Cleaning the tent before putting it back into it's sack at the campsite is a great idea, I often do that, but admit sometimes I don't. And hosing a tent off and air drying after camping is another must do.


I used to work for a small tent manufacturer, and we debated the topic of fold vs. stuff. At the end of the day, the general consensus was it didn't matter. Both methods could create "creases," but for the duration of trips that most people do this wouldn't be an issue. Just store the tent out of the stuff sack when not in use, and in a place where it doesn't get too hot. Heat will kill the polyurethane (PU) coating that is used on most tents, making it a sticky mess.

I'm not a major weight weenie, but tent weight can add up quick. A 1 person free-standing tent can weigh anywhere from 2.5 to 4.5 lbs. Don't discount this when looking at tents.

Also, if you can't see the tent in person, see if the manufacturer has a spec for the packed size of the tent. Compare that to where you plan to pack it on your bike and see if it would fit.

BTW, that recommendation of the REI Chrysalis looks pretty nice. On sale for less than $100 bucks, reasonably light weight, and pack size seems pretty normal.


----------

